# NO MORE VACANCIES?! All gone to waste?!



## canada1986 (2 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I just checked the CF website right now (Sept 2nd 2010) for vacancies and there  was nothing.Can I assume  that my application, interview, checks, etc, are all gone to waste? I had my interview just last week (late August) and was done with all necessary checks before that. I submitted my application on June 16 2010. OR are the positions closed for people wishing to apply after September? Can anyone elucidate please?


----------



## cn (2 Sep 2010)

canada1986 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the CF website right now (Sept 2nd 2010) for vacancies and there  was nothing.Can I assume  that my application, interview, checks, etc, are all gone to waste? I had my interview just last week (late August) and was done with all necessary checks before that. I submitted my application on June 16 2010. OR are the positions closed for people wishing to apply after September? Can anyone elucidate please?



Did you call your CFRC?  Best bet is to ask them.  After that, try the search function because this has been asked (and answered) before.  But start with that call to the CFRC.


----------



## Miller97 (2 Sep 2010)

Trades close and open up at a moments notice. stay in consistent contact with your recruiter (ie Every 2 weeks) and they will let you know whats going on.


----------



## HavocSteve (2 Sep 2010)

Your CFAT stays with your S/N forever. Your interview and medical only stay with you for one fiscal year (the date you had it done). You will have to do another interview and medical next year this time if you haven't gotten in by then. It's not a huge deal, nothing to cry about. You can wait just like the rest of us, and while your waiting, get into shape, upgrade your marks or take extra classes and get involved with stuff. Your only going to better your chances of the guy in the same position as yourself who will just wait till next year.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> with you for one fiscal year (the date you had it done).



No. It is valid for one year from the date it was done. This is not a fiscal year.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2010)

"Elucidate".    I think we have a winner for big word of the month.

Just to make it clear for you, HavocSteve has pretty well nailed it, as cn.   We have an ever expanding number of posts on Trades OPEN / Closed ?   You were not the first person to enter into a quest for adventure and travel by making a connexion in applying for employment in some context within the armed forces of Canada.  Perhaps a little effectuation on your part is called for in traversing the various forums and topics on this site.  Perhaps.


----------



## HavocSteve (2 Sep 2010)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> Wait, so it's only valid a year? Might I ask a question to those more well informed than me?
> 
> I got classed as medically unfit two or three years ago, and I was told that if I wanted to reapply I'd need to submit proof that my medical condition was no longer an issue, and they'd send it off to the RMO and then when cleared proceed with the interview and PT test I never got around to before I could swear in with my reserve regiment.
> 
> ...


I assume it would be a yes. Keep copies of everything. That way if anything was needed once again, you could show proof of the copy or if you keep the original with you. You will always have to do a full medical each year once you get into the Armed Forces, so either way, your always in need of a new medical each year. Same goes with your PT test. I suggest you do a quick search, type in the sentence or words you want answered and go from there. People don't like answering the same question millions of times when it has been posted many times before in other threads. There is tons of useful information once you click on that search button and might save you from some harassment about such question.

Also, I thought that a fiscal year, is one full year to the day. Even so, I did mention one full year


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> I assume it would be a yes. Keep copies of everything. That way if anything was needed once again, you could show proof of the copy or if you keep the original with you. *You will always have to do a full medical each year once you get into the Armed Forces, so either way, your always in need of a new medical each year*. Same goes with your PT test. I suggest you do a quick search, type in the sentence or words you want answered and go from there. People don't like answering the same question millions of times when it has been posted many times before in other threads. There is tons of useful information once you click on that search button and might save you from some harassment about such question.
> 
> Also, I thought that a fiscal year, is one full year to the day. Even so, I did mention one full year



If I am not mistaken a medical is good for 5 years once in the CF, but if you are over the age of 50 (I think) you will do a medical every year.

And a fiscal year is from 1 Apr till 31 Mar of the following calendar year i.e. we are currently in the 10/11 fiscal year (1 Apr 10 till 31 Mar 11)


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2010)

Enrollment medicals aren't good for 5 years prior to actual enrollment.  In fact, up until recently, they were only good for a year after enrollment, regardless of how old you were.  To keep your file open, IIRC, you have to do at least a questionnaire once a year and note if there are any changes in your condition or history (new diseases, owees, surgeries, etc).  This of course, changes with the wind.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> I assume



Don't.



> Also, I thought that a fiscal year, is one full year to the day. Even so, I did mention one full year



A fiscal year is April 1st to March 31st.


----------



## Alea (2 Sep 2010)

A fiscal year has nothing to do with a calendar year.

The first one is related to the financial/budget year of any companies/organisations: April 1st to March 31st and it is the time line within each companies/organisations have to close the previous year. i.e. on March 31st 2010, we close year 2009. It is also around that time that the companies release their "next year" budget. 

The second one is the regular January 1st to December 31st year.
If a medical is done i.e. on July 24, 2010 then it should be good until July 24, 2011. Then we're talking about the calendar year. 

Alea


----------



## OkanaganHeat (2 Sep 2010)

With respect to the OP, In Demand and no vacancies do partially relate but usually an In Demand trade has an abundance of vacancies that have to be filled and other trades may have only a few openings or none depending on their current situation.

Right now there are many factors that are contributing to the change in the recruiting process such as the change in budget, lower than expected attrition, an abundance of applicants and a full training system with a considerable OT population. That does not mean that your file is just going to be thrown away, rather you may have to wait a bit longer and be patient with the process. 

Personally I have been waiting for over a year with certain circumstances that have caused this delay but I am being proactive by working on my physical condition, continuing to volunteer and seek work in the interim. You have to take a positive approach to any situation and look for the benefit even if it does not seem clear at the time.


----------



## PegcityNavy (2 Sep 2010)

I had my trade open up literally while i was at the CFRC, so best to check in personally and see whats available that week. Like others have said they can open or close very quickly.


----------



## canada1986 (3 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> "Elucidate".    I think we have a winner for big word of the month.
> 
> Just to make it clear for you, HavocSteve has pretty well nailed it, as cn.   We have an ever expanding number of posts on Trades OPEN / Closed ?   You were not the first person to enter into a quest for adventure and travel by making a connexion in applying for employment in some context within the armed forces of Canada.  Perhaps a little effectuation on your part is called for in traversing the various forums and topics on this site.  Perhaps.



Can I infer from the aforementioned that the upcoming October NOAB is annulled, since all MAR ENG vacancies have been filled?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2010)

canada1986 said:
			
		

> Can I infer from the aforementioned that the upcoming October NOAB is annulled, since all MAR ENG vacancies have been filled?



Perhaps you would get a better answer in the "When is the next NOAB" thread.


----------



## justintime519 (5 Sep 2010)

So let me get this straight, Trades in The forces can open any time? I thought that I had to wait until the fiscal year in April to have a trade possibly open up.

I'm waiting for Combat Engineer myself, when I went to my local recruiter in June i was told to come back around Feb./March because they would have a better idea then if it would be open... I'm confused... all I want is to be a soldier and serve my country...starting yesterday


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2010)

justintime519 said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight, Trades in The forces can open any time?



Technicaly speaking, yes.




> I thought that I had to wait until the fiscal year in April to have a trade possibly open up.



Most likely.



> when I went to my local recruiter in June i was told to come back around Feb./March because they would have a better idea then if it would be open... I'm confused...



You recruiter gave you what is most likely the best possible assesment of when there may be more openings.



> all I want is to be a soldier and serve my country...starting yesterday



You and alot of people, so take a number, a deep breath and go running or something.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2010)

Oh!  And after you have read what CDN Aviator has pointed out, go back and read the topic again, and draw from it hints as to how others have handled their application, such as checking in with their Recruiter on a regular basis.  This may clear up some of your confusion.   The Army will still be around when you finally do get accepted.


----------

